# ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك



## rammrommm (15 أبريل 2008)

*هاى لاحلى شباب بالمنتدى​*


*جيبلكوا النهاردة احلى مفاجاء بمناسبة قرب دخول اسبوع الالام وهو جميع قرايات والحان الاسبوع بصوت الرائع بولس ملاك​*

*يارب تعجبكوا ومستنى ردودكوا بعد التحميل

​*
*( + ) ثوك تى تيه جوم - عربي و قبطى ( +  )*



 *( + ) أثفيتي أناسطاسيس + قطع الساعة  التاسعة - عربي و  قبطى ( + )* 



 *( + ) لحن كى إيبرتو ( + )* 



 *( + ) طريقة قراءة الإنجيل عربي و قبطى  ( + )* 



 *( + ) مقدمة الطرح صباحا و مساءا ( + )* 



 *( + ) إبؤورو الحزاينى ( + )* 



 *( + ) بيك اثرونوس ( + )* 



 *( + ) طقس وترتيب خميس العهد ( + )* 



 *( + ) فاى إيتاف أنف ( + )* 




 *( + ) الإبركسيس الكبير ( + )* 



 *( + ) تبكيت يهوذا ( + )* 



 *( + ) أفتشنون ( + )* 



 *( + ) ترتيب وطقس لقان خميس العهد ( + )* 



 *( + ) ترتيب خدمة قداس خميس العهد ( + )* 



 *( + ) طقس وترتيب الجمعة العظيمة + طاى  شورى ( + )* 




 *( + ) تى أيبستولى ( + )* 




 *( + ) قطع الساعة السادسة ( + )* 




*( + ) أمونوجينيس ( + )*



*( + ) أجيوس الحزايني ( + )​*
*​*



 *( + ) أمانة اللص (  + )*​ 


*( + ) تى شورى الحزايني ( + )​*


*( + ) أذفاتى أنسطاسيس للجمعة العظيمة ( + )​*​ 

*كل الشكر للعضوة حبة خردل على اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى
oesi_no 
​*

*صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## rammrommm (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

*جارى استكمال باقى الترتيب​*


*( + ) تبكيت يهوذا ( + )​*

*( + ) أفتشنون ( + )​*

*( + ) ترتيب وطقس لقان خميس العهد ( + )​*

*( + ) ترتيب خدمة قداس خميس العهد ( + )​*


----------



## rammrommm (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

*ترتيب الجمعة العظيمة اروع ايام الاسبوع ​*


*( + ) طقس وترتيب الجمعة العظيمة + طاى شورى ( + )​*

*( + ) تى أيبستولى ( + )​*

*( + ) قطع الساعة السادسة ( + )​*

*( + ) أمونوجينيس ( + )​*

*( + ) أجيوس الحزايني ( + )​*

*( + ) أمانة اللص ( + )​*

*( + ) تى شورى الحزايني ( + )​*

*( + ) أذفاتى أنسطاسيس للجمعة العظيمة ( + )​*

*ارجو ان الترتيب يعجبكوا ومستنى ردودكوا بعد الاستماع 

وكل سنة وانتوا طيبيين​*


----------



## naro_lovely (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىى كتيرررررررررررررر بجد الترتيب حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وانا بعشق اصلا بولس مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى نوراااااااااااااااااا:big35::big29:​


----------



## rammrommm (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

*ميرسى يا نورا على مرورك وردك الرقيق بجد 
وانا برضه من اشد المعجبيين ببولس ملاك ​*


----------



## akmalfad (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

الف شكر 
كل عام وانت بخير وتعيش لينا يابطل


----------



## rammrommm (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



akmalfad قال:


> الف شكر
> كل عام وانت بخير وتعيش لينا يابطل




*ميرسى قوى يا جميل على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى 

وكل سنة وانت بالف صحة وسلامة​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

ميرسى ليك خالص
ربنا يباركك


----------



## rammrommm (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى ليك خالص
> ربنا يباركك




*لا شكر على واجب يا نيفيين ياريت بس كلنا نعيش الاسبوع ده بروحانياته

وميرسى ليكى على مشاكتك وردك الجميل​*


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

مرررررررررررررررررررررررسى  اوى


----------



## rammrommm (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



كوك قال:


> مرررررررررررررررررررررررسى  اوى




*العفو يا حبيبى وميرسى على مشاركتك​*


----------



## rammrommm (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

*(   R   )​*


----------



## bishawy_86 (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

*شكرا لك اخى الحبيب rammrommm على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## mikoo (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## diou (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

المسيح يحفظك يا عسل


----------



## rammrommm (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



bishawy_86 قال:


> *شكرا لك اخى الحبيب rammrommm على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> وكل سنة وانت طيب​*





*العفو يا جميل
وميرسى على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى​*


----------



## rammrommm (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



mikoo قال:


> merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii




*العــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفو​*


----------



## rammrommm (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



diou قال:


> المسيح يحفظك يا عسل




*ويباركك انت كمان يا جميل​*


----------



## sunmoon (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

الرب يسوع المسيح يعوض تعب المحبة وهذا المجهود االرائع
الرب يجعل هذة الالحان اداة للشركة مع روح اللة القدوس


----------



## sunmoon (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

الرب يسوع المسيح يعوض تعب المحبة وهذا المجهود االرائع
الرب يجعل هذة الالحان اداة للشركة مع روح اللة القدوس


----------



## mk1611 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

شكرا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## rammrommm (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

*ميرسى يا جميل على مرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## samirmalak2010 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

شكراااااا جداااااااا على الالحان الحمليه دى وصوت بولس ملاك رائع جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## mon9200 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

thank you


----------



## rammrommm (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



samirmalak2010 قال:


> شكراااااا جداااااااا على الالحان الحمليه دى وصوت بولس ملاك رائع جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



*تحت امرك يا جميل

وميرسى على مرورك ومشاركتك الرقيقة دى​*


----------



## rammrommm (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



mon9200 قال:


> thank you




*............  MERCI  ..............​*


----------



## TADO2010 (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

شكرا على الحان الجملة
شكرا شكرا شكرا حدا حدا


----------



## mira_marmora (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

*ميرسى جدا بجد الترتيب اكتر من رائع
وبولس ملاك اروع واروع
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يارب*​


----------



## rammrommm (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



TADO2010 قال:


> شكرا على الحان الجملة
> شكرا شكرا شكرا حدا حدا





*العفو يا جميل وميرسى على مشاركتك فى الموضوع وردك الجميل​*


----------



## rammrommm (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



mira_marmora قال:


> *ميرسى جدا بجد الترتيب اكتر من رائع
> وبولس ملاك اروع واروع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يارب*​



*ميرسى يا جميل على الكومنت الهايل ده

وتحت امرك فى اى وقت​*


----------



## rammrommm (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

*MERCI​*


----------



## عماد سليمان (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

مرسى على هذا الترتيب الجميل لاسبوع الالام ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير ويبركاك


----------



## rammrommm (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



عماد سليمان قال:


> مرسى على هذا الترتيب الجميل لاسبوع الالام ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير ويبركاك




*ارد واقولك ايه على كلامك الجميل ده بس يا عمدة

ميرسى على مشاركتك وردك يا باشا​*


----------



## مينا روكى (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويقويك


----------



## TAMER SAMY (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف


----------



## tonymelad (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا وانا الصراحة من عشاق بولس ملاك


----------



## rammrommm (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



مينا روكى قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويقويك




*ميرسى يا حبيبى على مشاركتك وردك الجميل​*


----------



## rammrommm (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



tamer Samy قال:


> الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف





*......................   Merci   .......................​*


----------



## rammrommm (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



tonymelad قال:


> شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا وانا الصراحة من عشاق بولس ملاك




*تحت امرك يا جميل ولو احتاجت اى حاجة لبولس ابقى قولى بس​*


----------



## rammrommm (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

*ميرسى لكل من شارك فى الموضوع 

وكل سنة وانتوا طيبيين​*


----------



## rammrommm (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

*r​*


----------



## elfraoon (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع روعة


الرب يباركك


----------



## rammrommm (18 سبتمبر 2008)

elfraoon قال:


> موضوع روعة
> 
> 
> الرب يباركك




*thanks a lot for sharing​*


----------



## rammrommm (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*



tonymelad قال:


> شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا وانا الصراحة من عشاق بولس ملاك




*يارب يكون الالبوم عجبك 
ولو احتاجت اى شريط ليه اطلب وهجبهولك​*


----------



## rammrommm (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*r​*


----------



## ava bishoy son (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*ممتاز اخى rammrommm
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## الراعى الكبير (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك وانت عظيم


----------



## yoyo maged (17 أبريل 2009)

انا عاوز أحمل ترتيب أسبوع الألام


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي ليك يا rammrommm​


----------



## *mina* (17 أبريل 2009)

_*شـكـــــــــــــــرا على الترانيم الرائعة
​*_


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى ليك

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ممموووددد (19 مارس 2010)

جميل بجد


----------



## king (20 مارس 2010)

معظم الاروابط مش شغالة ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## حبة خردل (21 مارس 2010)

*شكراً ليك *

*مجهود روعـــــــــ&#134;ــــــــة*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## semer (22 مارس 2010)

:fun_oops: بجد بجد ربنا عوضكم الاعمال كلها فوق الممتازه :fun_oops::smil15::shutup22::t17::love34::blush2:


----------



## حبة خردل (22 مارس 2010)

*جـــ†ري وضع اللينـك**ـ†**ت الجديدة

سلام المســـ†ـيح*​


----------



## aymanzarif (22 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااا موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## حبة خردل (22 مارس 2010)

*( + ) ثوك تى تيه جوم - عربي و قبطى ( + )*



*( + ) أثفيتي أناسطاسيس + قطع الساعة التاسعة - عربي و  قبطى ( + )* 



*( + ) لحن كى إيبرتو ( + )* 



*( + ) طريقة قراءة الإنجيل عربي و قبطى ( + )* 



*( + ) مقدمة الطرح صباحا و مساءا ( + )* 



*( + ) إبؤورو الحزاينى ( + )* 



*( + ) بيك اثرونوس ( + )* 



*( + ) طقس وترتيب خميس العهد ( + )* 



*( + ) فاى إيتاف أنف ( + )* 




*( + ) الإبركسيس الكبير ( + )* 



*( + ) تبكيت يهوذا ( + )* 



*( + ) أفتشنون ( + )* 



*( + ) ترتيب وطقس لقان خميس العهد ( + )* 



*( + ) ترتيب خدمة قداس خميس العهد ( + )* 



*( + ) طقس وترتيب الجمعة العظيمة + طاى شورى ( + )* 




*( + ) تى أيبستولى ( + )* 




*( + ) قطع الساعة السادسة ( + )* 




 *( + ) أمونوجينيس ( + )

*

 *( + ) أجيوس الحزايني ( + )​*



*( + ) أمانة اللص ( + )*​ 


 *( + ) تى شورى الحزايني ( + )​*


 *( + ) أذفاتى أنسطاسيس للجمعة العظيمة ( + )



​*

​


----------



## جدو كيرلس (23 مارس 2010)

*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير*
*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​


----------



## MRMR91 (23 مارس 2010)

ميرسى ليك وكل سنة وانت طيب 
المجروح لاجل معاصينا والمسحوق لاجل اثامنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BATE (24 مارس 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبن  عيد قيا مة سعيد مرسى على  تعبكم   ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## sam_sam555 (26 مارس 2010)

sasasasasa


----------



## toty sefo (27 مارس 2010)

*رائع فعلا جميل جدا ربنا يباركك ويعوضك *
*كل سنه وانتم جميعا بالف خير *


----------



## ehab emo (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: رد على: ترتيب أسبوع الآلام كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك*

كل سنة وانت طيب والف شكر علي تعبك


----------



## جورج2010 (28 مارس 2010)

احبائي مسؤلي المنتدي واخوتي جميع اعضاء المنتدي كل عام وأنتم بخير مع رب المجد يسوع وعيد سعيد


----------



## mido_alex (29 مارس 2010)

موضوع راااااااائع​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (30 مارس 2010)

جممممممممممممممممممممممممممميل جددددددددددددددااا


----------



## شوقى حكيم (30 مارس 2010)

الرب يعوضك تعب محبتك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------

